# Fallo robot abb



## fugi (Mar 29, 2007)

Buenas compañeros, escribo aqui para ver si alguien me puede echar una mano con un fallo que me da un robot abb, el robot es el modelo irb 1400 m98, es un robot de soldadura y lo que le sucede es que a lo mejor se pega media hora trabajando y se para dando el siguiente error:
ERROR 39207 HARDWARE
SHORT CIRCUIT DETECTED ON DRIVE UNIT JOINT:IRB_6

DRIVE SYSTEM ERROR.

Haber si alguien sabe de que se trata, dar las gracias de antemano y un cordial saludo.

Carlos


----------



## hawk360 (Mar 30, 2007)

Y que dice la ducumentación del robot respecto a ese error????

Por lo que dice el mensaje parece que hay un cortocircuito en la unidad JOINT:IRB_6 .


----------

